
Memes That Kill: The Future of Information Warfare - rbanffy
https://www.cbinsights.com/research/future-of-information-warfare/
======
deogeo
> To begin, we need a scalable way to spot high-quality fake videos.

In a world with 7 billion people, an adversary doesn't need lies to sway
opinion in any direction desired. Simply promote stories that fit a narrative,
and ignore those that don't - cherry pick.

------
manfredo
I never thought I'd see the day where the term meme warfare was used is
earnest rather than in jest. What a time to be alive.

------
Nullkey
For an in depth look at state sponsored manipulations, look up Jtrig's paper
from the gchq.

